

Why Hard Drives Won't Go Away Anytime Soon - citizenkeys
http://www.cringely.com/2011/04/memo-from-the-bleeding-edge/

======
citizenkeys
TL;DR: Most new hard drives will be sold to data centers to support cloud
computing. Capacity and price will be more important than access time. It
won't matter whether the drives have platters or flash memory.

